# 3d classifications



## MAG00 (Nov 2, 2005)

I am wanting to get into 3d competition this year and I guess would be considered a novie or amatuer. I use compound with about 60 lb draw, blazer vanes or FOB, mechanical release and fixed pin sights with peep.

Rules as I understand would be: 
1. Max arrow speed is 280 fps with 3% margin.
2. Stabilizer no longer than 12"
3. Fixed pins. No more than four pins. If I have a dovetail sight, is this a problem? Or do I just extend out the sight before entering the course and tighten down the knob and go?
4. No range finders
5. Binoculars of 8.5 power or less

I believe i would fall under the following classes:

ASA would be Mens Hunter, Mens Open C or Bow Novice

IBO would be Bow Hunter Open or Bow Hunter Release

Can someone tell me if I am correct?


----------



## 14Shooter (Sep 17, 2007)

You are correct. I suggest you start out in bow novice to learn the game. Because you are shooting fixed pins, you probably would not shoot in open c, that is mostly scope shooters and long stabs. The difference between novice and hunter is novice maximum distance is 30 yds and hunter is 40yds. The hunter class is pretty tough. Of course I don't know your skill level. IBO you may want to start in hunter or advanced hunter. 
Your sight is fine, alot of people shoot them. 
Best of luck, and start practicing your distance judging.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Pretty much correct, but for ASA also it don't matter how many pins you have. also, you can use magnification in (fix pins classes) hunter , unlimited
and ranger finders can be used on the marked distance side of the shoot for hunter. 
Unlimited shoots all unknown and 45yrds comparied to 40 for hunter


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

As you quoted 280 fps I guessing you mean NFAA or ASA. Replies given are good. As for IBO, there are no restrictions to speed as long as you maintain 5 grs of arrow weight per pound of draw. Better said; If your bow is turning up 310 fps and you have 5 grs of arrow weight per pound of draw weight you're good to go in IBO.


----------



## 6xbulls (Jul 11, 2005)

Looks like you have it right. You need to know that Texas did away with IBO for the 2008 competition year. ASA is all you will have for Texas. Some regular club shoots may still go by the IBO rules, but as far as qualifier tournaments, they will all be ASA. Here is the ASA schedule for 2008:
Qualifier Schedule:
1. Clifton feb 23/24 08
2. Mesquite mar 15/16 08
3. Abilene mar 29/30 08
4. Eastland apr 19/20 08
5. Irving may 3 /4 08
6. Paris may 24/25 08
7. Cowtown june 7 /8 08
8. Brownwood june 21/22 08
9. Eastland STATE july 12/13 08

Shooter of the year will be determined on scores of the best five out of eight, plus the state shoot. In other words, you must shoot the state shoot. You wouldn’t want to miss it anyway. Alan says that they are giving away $10,000 in prizes and buckles. The formula for SOY used last year is being discarded as too complicated, just the added scores will be used. 
Center 12’s will be used in the qualifiers, but high and low 12’s and the 14 will be in play at the state.


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

just wondering which one that you cant have more then four pins ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

There isn't one ...all the 3d org you can have more then 4 pins.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

I believe there are some classes in the IBO that you can not have more than 4 or 5.........


----------



## shootin3dagain (Sep 18, 2007)

I see it says "binoculars of 8.5 power or less". How does that work if you have adjustable power bino's? I use a pair that are adjustable from 6 to 13 power. Can I set them at 8.5 and not adjust them, or do I have to get a pair that are not adjustable?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

No sorry you can't use the variable magnification binos...unless the maginfication will only max at 8.5  (IBO) rule 

There is not a limit on the magnification to binos in ASA. 

IBO and ASA do not limit the number of pins you wish to use

NFAA limits you to 5 pins ( sight reference points ) to be used.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Taken directly from the IBO rules:


> There is no limit to the amount of pins on a sight with the exception of sights used in the Hunter classes, which are limited to four pins.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Reylamb....your correct....sorry I didn't read everything correctly.
* HC Hunter Class is 4pins ( Trophy class)
HUNTER CLASS (HC)*
A compound, recurve, or longbow shot with or without sights. A sight shall have no more than four fixed, cross hair, or circle style pins without lens or magnification. If circle style pins are used, all circles must be the same size. A sight may have a rear aperture (i.e. Peep sight or fixed rifle type sight). Note rule change page 5, c-6, concerning peep sights. Sights may not be adjusted after entering the shooting course. Arrows must have screw in points and at least three feathers or vanes no less than four inches long (measured minimum 3.75 in). Only one stabilizer may be used. The stabilizer shall be no more than twelve inches long, and extend no more than twelve inches from the point of attachment to the riser of the bow. (For the purposes of this rule, any device adding length or weight to the stabilizer shall be considered part of the stabilizer and shall be subject to the twelve inch rule.) Un-weighted vibration dampeners are not considered to be stabilizers; however, un-weighted vibration dampeners attached to the stabilizer are measured as a part of the stabilizer and are subject to the twelve inch rule above. Equipment in this class may be shot with finger tab, shooting glove or release. HC archers shoot from the yellow stake.
If an archer wins more than once in HC at a qualifying event for shooter of the year, or wins either the National Championship or World Championship during any one IBO shooting year, that archer must advance to another class for the entire duration of the following IBO shooting year.


*AHC Advance Hunter is 4pins ( Money class/ Shooter of the year )
ADVANCED HUNTER CLASS (AHC)*
A compound, recurve, or longbow shot with or without sights. A sight shall have no more that four fixed, cross hair, or circle style pins without lens or magnification. If circle style pins are used, all circles must be the same size. A sight may have a rear aperture, (i.e. Peep sight or fixed rifle type sight). Note rule change page 5, C-6, concerning peep sights. Sights may not be adjusted after entering the shooting course. Arrows must have screw in points and at least three feathers or vanes no less than 2 inches long (measured minimum 1.75 in). Only one stabilizer may be used. The stabilizer shall be no more that twelve inches long, and extend no more than twelve inches from the point of attachment to the riser of the bow. (For the purposes of this rule, any device adding length or weight to the stabilizer shall be considered part of the stabilizer and shall be subject to the twelve inch rule. Un-weighted vibration dampeners are not considered to be stabilizers; however, un-weighted vibration dampeners attached to the stabilizer are measured as a part of the stabilizer and are subject to the twelve inch rule above. Equipment in this class may be shot with finger tab, shooting glove or release. AHC archers shoot from the red stake.


*MBR there is not a ( Monitary /Shooter of the year) Class*
A compound, recurve, or longbow shot with no restriction on stabilizers or style of release. A sight shall have fixed pin, cross hair, or circle style pins without a lens or magnification. If circle style pins are used, all circles must be the same size. Sights may not be adjusted after entering the shooting course. Note rule change page 5, C-6, concerning peep sights. MBR archers will shoot from the green stake.


----------

